
Robotic stingray powered by light-activated muscle cells - freshyill
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/07/robotic-stingray-powered-light-activated-muscle-cells
======
devindotcom
Really amazing work. It's also a handy demonstration simultaneously of how far
we've come in biomimesis and how far we have to go.

Many disciplines and a ton of research and expertise came together to create
something that mechanically reproduces the locomotion of one of the simpler
animals. Think of how much it took to do this, and how many orders of
magnitude more complex (and in how many ways) simulating or recreating the
nervous, circulatory, and other systems would be.

It's exciting that we've done so much, but IMO it's even _more_ exciting that
it provides some perspective on how much more there is to discover and build
in this area.

